# Slaughterhouse barbed wire



## bluesky (Sep 11, 2005)

I ran Slaughterhouse on 7-22-08 and noticed a six-foot section of barbed wire fence behind some rocks on river right near the bottom of Entrance Exam. I tried to drag it out of the way but it was jammed pretty well. Not a big hazard as it currently sits, but barbed wire is barbed wire...


----------

